# PC-BSD site is down?



## tankist02 (Apr 6, 2016)

Since yesterday I see this:


```
Error 503 Service Unavailable
Service Unavailable

Error:
Transaction ID: 410380322

Diagnostics:

[LIST]
[*]Client IP: <censored>
[*]Server IP: 94.100.23.179
[*]Transaction Type: GET
[*]Site: www.pcbsd.org
[*]Request URI: /
[*]Backend: pcbsd
[*]Object Status: 503
[*]Object Response: Service Unavailable
[*]Object State: (null)
[*]Object Reason: (null)
[/LIST]
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems to be down still. Not much we can do about it.


----------



## SPlissken (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep and it seems that because of this it s quite impossible to upgrade to 10.3 , at least for me...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2016)

That's ridiculous. The PC-BSD website (and everything around PC-BSD) has nothing to do with FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2016)

I took that to mean "impossible to upgrade to PC-BSD 10.3".


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 7, 2016)

It's just a guess that PC-BSD is migrating to a new website.

http://web.pcbsd.org


----------



## Beastie (Apr 7, 2016)

Refresh the page a few times and it will load the home page. But all other pages fail.



cpm said:


> It's just a guess that PC-BSD is migrating to a new website.
> 
> http://web.pcbsd.org


... which doesn't work at all here.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 7, 2016)

I haven't been able to access any PC-BSD pages, web.pcbsd.org or otherwise for about two days. Seems they went off-line shortly after PC-BSD 10.3 was released.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> I took that to mean "impossible to upgrade to PC-BSD 10.3".


Oh, duh... Of course. Forgot about that.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 8, 2016)

cpm said:


> … guess that PC-BSD is migrating to a new website.
> 
> http://web.pcbsd.org



Yep, http://lists.pcbsd.org/pipermail/testing/2016-April/010535.html

> … a migration and then a router decided to die at the same time  …

http://lists.pcbsd.org/pipermail/testing/2016-April/010538.html

> … on our end, the server which hosts the freebsd-update files is very very sad at the moment. We are trying to get it back up to healthy status, but it might be another day or so.

In irc://chat.freenode.net/#pcbsd today I made a suggestion,

> … http://lists.pcbsd.org/pipermail/announce maybe make an announcement about recent downtimes and plan of action.

*Postscript*

When I last glanced at http://web.pcbsd.org/ it was no different from the content that's normally seen at http://www.pcbsd.org/ – whilst there's migration of some sort, I'm not aware of any plan to shift away from normal use of the www.pcbsd.org domain.


----------



## romanaOne (Apr 11, 2016)

What is going on with PC-BSD? It is still down? 

Last week, it took me 10 tries to upgrade from 10.2 to 10.3--I suspect largely due to the updater script failing to download "patches"-- and the forums + website appeared to be very slow. Now the sites do no load at all. Has there been some announcement someplace? The moribund mailing lists don't say anything about problems with the site....

(At least on my system, the failure to chroot into the boot environment is always preceded by a screen full on numbers "downloading patches 23....45....99...52...FAILED". Letting the automatic installer attempt to upgrade each day usually succeeds in 10 to 14 days after release. That's how it was for me on 10.1->2, so now I'm used to it. Even though the GUI update manager is set to upgrade everything automatically, one still has to click a button to start the major upgrade. I guess this behavior is on-purpose.....)

A flakey update manager and support that is down for DAYS without any explanation does not inspire much confidence in PC-BSD. There isn't even a forum in which to bitch about it! btw, problems with the updater scripts (often can't  chroot into boot environment) have been with PC-BSD for over a year; you can find reference to them over and over in mailing lists, usually a developer saying the problem is solved, the user saying nope, it is still there, the devoloper saying he can't reproduce the bug....

Did I miss something? Has PC-BSD discussion moved to Twatter or ArseBook?


----------



## angus71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey folks,
just for your information: iI tried the site just a minute ago... it runs smooth again like butter in the sun.


----------

